# Xiaomi Mi Smart Band 4 - the best fitness tracker for a rock bottom price



## editor (Jul 11, 2019)

Just £35 in the UK. And that's a bargain for the tech you're getting
Xiaomi UK





> Each year, Xiaomi adds more features to its Mi Band lineup and keeps the price hikes to a minimum. With an improved display, more exercise profiles, and a rock-bottom price, the Xiaomi Mi Band 4 squares itself away as one of the best cheap fitness trackers of 2019. If you called it the best cheap fitness tracker, I don’t know if I’d argue with you.
> 
> If you need a cheap fitness tracker or simply want to upgrade from a previous Mi Band device, you should seriously consider the Xiaomi Mi Band 4.


https://www.androidauthority.com/xiaomi-mi-band-4-review-1005722/



> Sport Functions
> 6 workout modes: Treadmill, exercise, outdoor running,
> cycling, walking, pool swimming; Count steps, distance,
> and calories burned
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2019)

Rave review here
Xiaomi Mi Band 4 Review: Fitness tracking done right again









> The Xiaomi Mi Band 4 is part of that product lineup from Xiaomi that keeps improving and keeps surprising, year after year. Just when you thought the company has delivered the best value product, out comes another that raises the bar even higher. The Mi Band 4 is an absolute joy to use as a fitness tracker and a smart band, ticking off all the right boxes. Outside of charging, I had no major complaints with this fitness tracker, and I can confidently give it a spot on my wrist every single day.





> But what truly makes the Mi Band 4 a great fitness tracker is the fact that it manages to do everything without breaking your bank. I purchased the Mi Band 4 on my recent trip to Taiwan, costing me just under $30 (~₹2,150). Mi Bands traditionally target the ₹1,999 (~$28) price tag in India, and the Mi Band 4 might just stick with that trend too.
> 
> What truly makes the Mi Band 4 a great fitness tracker is the fact that it manages to do everything without breaking the bank.
> 
> ...



It's around £30. Incredibly cheap!


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 9, 2020)

Just upgraded to one of these. Had the Mi Band 3. It's a vast improvement and a very reasonable price. The battery life is phenomenal. I'm 14 days in from my last charge and I'm still at 46%.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

£26.69 on Amazon atm 






						Xiaomi Mi Band 4 Fitness Tracker, Newest 0.95” Color: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
					

Xiaomi Mi Band 4 Fitness Tracker, Newest 0.95” Color: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## wiskey (Mar 9, 2020)

Oh I've got one of those.

It's alright


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

wiskey said:


> It's alright


Rave review


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 13, 2020)

ChrisC said:


> Just upgraded to one of these. Had the Mi Band 3. It's a vast improvement and a very reasonable price. The battery life is phenomenal. I'm 14 days in from my last charge and I'm still at 46%.



Aye - I've had one for about 6 months now and the battery life is awetastic.
Much brighter than the 2 and 3 so much easier to read.
Can recommend.

Haven't looked into getting new watch faces yet - anyone else?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2020)

These things are pointless without a GPS though...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 13, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> These things are pointless without a GPS though...



It depends on why and how you use it.
I'm ill, so don't run, cycle or train at the gym - but I do want to be able to track my sleep and heart rate a few times a day when my chest hurts - and it does that very well along with notifications, controlling music on my phone, tracking steps per day if I'm interested.

It uses so little power when linked to the phone's Bluetooth and will piggyback the phone's GPS you may as well just use that.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 14, 2020)

How does it get on with swimming?


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 15, 2020)

Will it talk to strava?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Will it talk to strava?








						Strava Support
					






					support.strava.com


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 15, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> How does it get on with swimming?



supposed to be very good - recognises different strokes or styles - IP68 - can go to 50m deep


----------

